# Does anyone know where the door sensor is on an 86 stanza wagon?



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

My driver side door must be slammed hard to get it to recognize it is shut, otherwise it beeps annoyingly with the key in the ignition. A slam will usually do it though.

The door ajar light is always on, and I am 99% sure it is the passenger side door causing this issue. Does anyone know where the switch is in the door that senses it is open or shut? How do I get to it?

Thanks,

Alan


----------

